# Phil n will



## pipncaza (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello just joined been wild camping nearly 30 years mostly in Europe now starting in uk and going full time next year again yippee we have a hymer s700 you may have seen us around we are the couple always smiling cause we are just so happy to be in our van! We were well known in Europe as the kids back then!!Now not so young but love our van and the freedom. So hello and thanks for having us :wave:


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Acti (Jan 28, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum smilers


----------



## jeanette (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun 



:welcome:

:camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## dandpl (Jan 28, 2016)

*Tell us about your travels*

Hi 

I have just joined too with an S700. Tell us of your travels?


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome, very nice van.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 29, 2016)

Every time someone mentions a Hymer I google it & get jealous.:sad:
Welcome
:egg:


----------



## The laird (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome


----------



## pipncaza (Jan 31, 2016)

*We have been Spain, Portugal, Germany, France, Belgium, to name some planning Poland*



dandpl said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just joined too with an S700. Tell us of your travels?[/QUOTE


----------



## pipncaza (Jan 31, 2016)

*Help*

Not sure how to post threads very bad with this kind of stuff but wanting to chat with members about experiences


----------



## Skar (Jan 31, 2016)

That will be three S700's in the same thread..   Welcome fellow Hymerista's


----------



## Asterix (Jan 31, 2016)

Skar said:


> That will be three S700's in the same thread..   Welcome fellow Hymerista's



Is that the official terminology? I've always called you guys Hymerroids


----------



## pipncaza (Apr 6, 2016)

dandpl said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just joined too with an S700. Tell us of your travels?



Hi still trying to work out how to reply correctly ! Hope works this time! How are you getting on with you s700 ? Are you finding it difficult to find parts? We have travelled quite a but in our hymer and would never part company it Would be like leaving a friend behind and people quite often use the van to start chatting we have met done wonderful people over the years and stayed in touch with many.  Hope to hear back about your adventures


----------



## pipncaza (Apr 6, 2016)

*Hello*



Skar said:


> That will be three S700's in the same thread..   Welcome fellow Hymerista's



Three of the best ha ha :lol-053:


----------

